# Soil substrate



## Vazkez (10 Feb 2014)

Hello guys,

I would like to tear my tank in early summer and start my first noob jornal... 
I am starting to getting things early to be ready and take a time (this time) to do it properly 
So as my water is very damm hard (liquid stone) I am looking for a good soil which not going to bring my harderness up. If the soil bring it down even better 

I was thinking about this one but if some one knows better one that will be great:

 Original & genuine AQUA SOIL formulated for your pond plants (20 Litres) | eBay

I also thinking about mixing the soil with 30% of

1 LITRE BONSAI SOIL - MOLAR CLAY

This will be also used as a cap.

Any feedbacks are very welcome guys.

Thank you 

Vaz


----------



## EnderUK (10 Feb 2014)

Go to a garden centre that stocks ponds, I picked up my pond soil for less than a fiver. A little clays goes a long way, I used 1kg for my 125l tank.


----------



## Vazkez (10 Feb 2014)

Hello Ender,

Thank you for the feedback 

Could I ask what did you cap it with ??

Thks


----------



## EnderUK (10 Feb 2014)

I used unipac medium sand on one half (1mm) and alpine grit (3-6mm) on the other half. Try to use either coarse sand or fine gravel. Don't mix them up as you'll end up with the gravel on top of the sand. Don't use fine sand or it will compact. There's a good topic about it in tutorial section.


----------



## Alastair (10 Feb 2014)

Hi vazkez 
I have used that pond soil a few times and it certainly doesnt increase hardness etc as it doesnt contain limestone. .however it won't bring it down. 

There is a cheaper plant substrate thats only 18.99 a bag per 9litres which is a bargain.


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Feb 2014)

This sort of compost will work fine Verve Aquatic Compost 20L, 0000003718216 and at a fraction of the cost...


----------



## Vazkez (10 Feb 2014)

Hi Alastair,

thank you for the reply. I am happy now that someone has good xp with it. I messed up hard time with my first (now) soil substarte as I did buy JI number 3 with huge amount of lime stone :S



Alastair said:


> There is a cheaper plant substrate thats only 18.99 a bag per 9litres which is a bargain.


 
Hmmm what mean cheaper? The Original aqua soil is 11.95 for 20 kg....

Hi Troi,

thank you too 



Troi said:


> Verve Aquatic Compost 20L


 
Very nice  I will mark both down but I will go probably for this one as it can save some  £ for me as I want to rip the filter from the juwel tank as well :S

Anyway is it a good idea to cap it with the molar clay as I do  not like sand too much.

Thank you


----------



## EnderUK (11 Feb 2014)

I don't think you'll need to mix the molar clay with the soil if you're going to use it as a cap as well. Sounds expensive depends on how big your tank is I guess. You'll want to put down 10-25mm of soil and at least the same again as a cap.


----------



## Vazkez (11 Feb 2014)

Hello Ender,

yeah prb you right. It is pointless to mix it as going to cover with it.
Well the soil will cost up to £10 and the molar clay is £1.75 for Liter and I was thinking about 5l
So I should make it up to £20....
My tank is Juwel Rio 125


----------

